# Any interest in a scrap give-away for pen blanks?



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Like many woodworkers I start with large boards and end up with various size off-cuts.

I hate to throw these away, especially the exotics. I keep telling myself I will eventually use these.

Now that I have a lathe I have glued some pieces together to make assemblies for turning.

I still have too many scraps and less and less space.

Many of these pieces are short. I could glue some together to make assemblies for bottle stoppers but some are too small even for stoppers. I feel like the best for some of these would be to make pens.

Any interest? If so, reply to the thread. I want to avoid PM's at this point. It is too easy for the box to get full.

I would want the glue-ups and exotics to be used, not just someone jumping in for "free" blanks to use for practice turning.

For the domestics like the last picture, these could be used for pens or practice.

Too many species to list.








The second from the left is a piece of yellowheart. I tried adjusting the colour, but then the other pieces looked bad.
The piece to the right of the yellowheart with the wavely looking grain is lacewood.








Left to right, walnut, red oak, soft maple, walnut








I would be cutting these to fit into a Priority Mail Small Flat Rate box.
This box is 8-5/8" x 5-3/8" x 1-5/8"

I can easily cut these into strips @ 5in long. I would make the strip width = piece thickness.

I may start with a couple of flat rate boxes.

I have not thought about how to decide on who gets a box, or what to put in a box. Suggestions are welcome. 

The only criteria at the moment is that the person must be able to send and receive Private Messages. I think this means 25 posts on the site.

I want the person(s) getting these to have been contributing to the site, and not someone just joining to get a "freebie".

Edit, I forgot to mention, the pieces in the picture are all at least 5in long and 3/4in thick.


----------



## sawdustfactory (Jan 30, 2011)

David, what I have done in situations like this is offer it on a first come, first served basis for whoever covers the cost of shipping.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave, I am interested in a box. I think it would work for some antarsia work they are doing in my class.... Let me know were to send shipping payment....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, I am interested in a box. I think it would work for some antarsia work they are doing in my class.... Let me know were to send shipping payment....


Rus, ok you are on for a box. :thumbsup:

Did you mean Intarsia? A type of marquetry?

Only asking since Intarsia is normally thin pieces. I have other scraps which are thin 18in - 1/4in. Happy to provide if these can be of use.

Any preference on wood. Light / dark/ grain etc.


----------



## robert421960 (Dec 9, 2010)

dave you ever thought of just randomly glueing those together then making a bowl?
i think that would be awesome looking:yes::yes::yes:
like the one phinds made


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Rus, ok you are on for a box. :thumbsup:
> 
> Did you mean Intarsia? A type of marquetry?
> 
> ...


 
Yup i did mean Intarsia, Sorry :thumbsup:, i would take whatever you put in there, im not familiar with intarsia, but we do have some kids starting to work on them with the class "leader" head instructor...


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

Hi Dave
I was looking for a new project and decided to go thru the scrap wood bin and glue this up.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

robert421960 said:


> dave you ever thought of just randomly glueing those together then making a bowl?
> i think that would be awesome looking:yes::yes::yes:
> like the one phinds made


Thanks. You got me to search for posts by Phinds.

This is a bowl from small pieces.
http://www.woodworkingtalk.com/f13/another-bowl-12420/

It is interesting. Something to consider. A good amount of work just in the cutting and gluing.

I am making up a laminated assembly for a bowl inspired by this video.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

davesplane said:


> Hi Dave
> I was looking for a new project and decided to go thru the scrap wood bin and glue this up.


I saw your post of this mug. Very interesting. How much time did it take for you to glue the pieces together?


----------



## davesplane (Apr 26, 2010)

did not keep track of my hours on this project but it was probally more that what i would fess up too!


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Im always interested in trying new woods other than my usual Walnut, Maple, Red/White oaks. And this is a good idea, I have tons and tons of Walnut scraps, along with other species I need to box up and start sending off to ya'll.

Maybe this weekend, I will box up some Spalted Birch, Walnut, Maple, Cedar, Sycamore and Pin Oak and start a thread for ya'll to pitch in.

I will however NEVER be sick of cherry.....


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Oh, can someone tell me the actual proper pen blank size? I can always run material through the tablesaw and just turn scraps into a buttload of pen blanks during some downtime.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Im always interested in trying new woods other than my usual Walnut, Maple, Red/White oaks. And this is a good idea, I have tons and tons of Walnut scraps, along with other species I need to box up and start sending off to ya'll.
> 
> Maybe this weekend, I will box up some Spalted Birch, Walnut, Maple, Cedar, Sycamore and Pin Oak and start a thread for ya'll to pitch in.
> 
> I will however NEVER be sick of cherry.....


Is this a request for a box? Happy to oblige, although it is a lot of work to glue some of these pieces together to make a laminated assembly for a bowl, like the Phinds link or the davesplane mug.

I am happy to expand your "wood horizons".

So far everyone like the colour of purpleheart and the unusual grain of lacewood.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

oldmacnut said:


> Oh, can someone tell me the actual proper pen blank size? I can always run material through the tablesaw and just turn scraps into a buttload of pen blanks during some downtime.


I was advised in another thread it is 3/4in x 3/4in x 5in.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Is this a request for a box? Happy to oblige, although it is a lot of work to glue some of these pieces together to make a laminated assembly for a bowl, like the Phinds link or the davesplane mug.
> 
> I am happy to expand your "wood horizons".
> 
> So far everyone like the colour of purpleheart and the unusual grain of lacewood.



Haven’t had lace-wood yet, used PH, have some, but not enough to do a bowl.

I have a big Rikon bandsaw, so I do alot of resawing, and those pieces for bowls are usually smaller than you think. I have some PH pen blanks I am saving for my big open segmented vase i will start on eventually.

walnut is the big space taker right now, I am kind of curious how much BF I really have, I just hate doing that damn equation to find out. I do know I have several large slabs from a tree, one weighing in at 500+lbs, most except that one piece are probably dry by now.

I will probably go through and toss a bunch of stuff in a bin to cut up into pen blanks, and maybe pieces for a few rings for a bowl, pretty much all material I have is kiln dried except for the huge slabs of walnut.

I just googled lacewood.......DAAAAMMMMMNNNN I like that. I'd make a few nice segmented bowls with that and toss the little bit of cocobola I have left as a contrast. Plus I bet Lacewood would look nice in a jewelry box as well.

Shoot me a PM or just call or text me, 903-421-4552 Jim


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

Dave Paine said:


> So far everyone like the colour of purpleheart and the unusual grain of lacewood.


Now there's a surprise :laughing::laughing::laughing:

Whoever gets that piece of lacewood must promise to post pix of what they make with it :yes:


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

duncsuss said:


> Now there's a surprise :laughing::laughing::laughing:
> 
> Whoever gets that piece of lacewood must promise to post pix of what they make with it :yes:


My wife loves Lacewood, i dont know if its the name, price or how it looks, but she picked it out when i made a gift for my brother in law.


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Rus - take a look*

*Rus*, 

I have tried to put together potential pen blanks and some thin scraps for the Intarsia class.

Let me know if you do *NOT *want any of these pieces. Send me a PM with your address and I will mail the rest.

The two pieces at the front in this picture are a cut off from a lamination of walnut and lacewood. Are these of any use?









Rosewood in the middle, walnut on the right. FYI, the walnut is from a hardwood hobby bag I purchased at A.C. Moore. Cost was about $7, if you have a local A.C. Moore, this may be some inexpensive material for the class.









*Jim*, this is a piece of lacewood. Can this be used in a bowl?
Only 1 3/8in wide x 5/8in thick and 40 in long. I would have to cut the length for shipping?

What size would be most usable for your bowls?


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> *Rus*,
> 
> I have tried to put together potential pen blanks and some thin scraps for the Intarsia class.
> 
> ...


 
Dave, it all comes down to shipping cost. is it more cost effective for me to go to A.C. Moore and grab a grab bag or get these pieces from you, i dont do Intarsia work so i dont know what type of pieces they need, but it looks like anything is usable..


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

RusDemka said:


> Dave, it all comes down to shipping cost. is it more cost effective for me to go to A.C. Moore and grab a grab bag or get these pieces from you, i dont do Intarsia work so i dont know what type of pieces they need, but it looks like anything is usable..


Rus, if these will be usable, I am happy to send on.

The A.C. Moore was intended to be for reference in addition to these pieces. The hobby bag is likely to have a single species, at least the ones in my local store were all single species.

Intarsia really benefits for different colours and grain.

I was intending to donate the shipping, since it is for a good cause.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> *Rus*,
> 
> I have tried to put together potential pen blanks and some thin scraps for the Intarsia class.
> 
> ...


That lacewood is perfect. perfect thickness and width, yes I can put that whole piece on my sled and cut all the segments out.

If you had to cut it, cut in half would be the best option.

Give me a call, might be easier to go over a few details via phone vs waiting on a reply.


903-421-4552


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave Paine said:


> Rus, if these will be usable, I am happy to send on.
> 
> The A.C. Moore was intended to be for reference in addition to these pieces. The hobby bag is likely to have a single species, at least the ones in my local store were all single species.
> 
> ...


I appreciate that Dave, ill take it, ill be sure to return the favor in the future....


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

*Pieces for OldMacNut*

Jim,

Good to talk to you today.

I will be mailing these pieces tomorrow. My contribution to your education on a few of the exotics. :laughing:

Top to bottom
Bubinga - one of my favourites
Lacewood
Jatoba - aka Brazilian cherry. I do not have a single piece long enough so had to go with two piece.
Bloodwood

The strips are about 1 1/2 in wide and whatever thickness was in the board.









Here is a close up. The grain in the bubinga is not showing well in the picture. There are dark streaks.
The Jatoba may be called Brazilian Cherry, but it has grain pattern looking like ash, with more of a teak colour - and as dense as teak.

The bloodwood boards can be very warped. This board was. I had to cut the strip using the bandsaw due to the warp. Too risky on the table saw.









I am confident you will put these to good use. I will be eager to see the future pictures of the project(s).

Do not blame me if I "corrupt" you such that you feel compelled to buy more. The exotics can become additive. :laughing:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

Dave Paine said:


> Jim,
> 
> Good to talk to you today.
> 
> ...


AWESOME.

I have a joiner so warped really isnt that big of a problem, though I have clamped warped down on the sled to cut segments, and they edge glued up just fine.

@ 1 1/2w I might be able to rip them in half length-wise and be able to double the amount, depending on what I do.

I do have a feeling I am going to have to get off my butt and start designing the open segmented piece I want to do before my new carbide shows up.

Oh, I owe you.


----------



## RusDemka (Jun 9, 2012)

Dave just got your package... Looks good, I'm making a project that needed some inlay stock and.u sent some that would work great... :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Paine (May 30, 2012)

Rus, 

Terrific. Thanks for letting me know that the USPS did not lose the package.

I am very happy if the contents will be useful. :thumbsup:


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

The strangest thing happened yesterday.

A tube of pretty wood showed up with a grumpy mailman (probably because he had to get out of his jeep), upon further inspection I noticed some DAMN NICE EXOTICS INSIDE.

Thanks Dave. I promise I will put it to good use. I have some purpleheart pen blanks, and a small stick of Birdseye maple ( I need to go get more from the sawmill), and once I work the plans out I will probably end up using this material for my first open segmented project, I am also waiting on some Burl scraps to arrive, plus I also have the Banksia Pods, so I might combine everything into one wicked Open segmented vase.

Alas, for now I need to finish making those 20 stave bowls for the craft show next month, if I can get ahead of schedule then I can crank out that project.


----------



## duncsuss (Aug 21, 2009)

oldmacnut said:


> The strangest thing happened yesterday.


I love it when strange things happen :yes:


----------



## 65BAJA (May 27, 2012)

Dave, do you still have any of the Lacewood or maybe Birds Eye Maple?


----------



## ChiknNutz (Apr 22, 2011)

Got anything left? I might be in for a box. Thanks.


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Being on disability,I could sure use some blanks.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

dartman said:


> Being on disability,I could sure use some blanks.



Ive been selling pen blanks for 1.00 each, I get 20 in a small flat rate box with a total of 26.00 out the door.

I am going to possibly glue up some peppermill blanks this weekend.


----------



## DaveTTC (May 25, 2012)

Hey Dave,


I would love a mixed lot if there is still a box going. Just turned a pen today, well yesterday (it is 5:27 Friday morning here). Finally did a review on the centre saver pen mandrel.

Dave The Turning Cowboy


----------



## dartman (Oct 12, 2012)

Thanks oldmacnut,but being out of work I am broker than broke right now.


----------



## oldmacnut (Dec 27, 2010)

dartman said:


> Thanks oldmacnut,but being out of work I am broker than broke right now.



If you can paypal me the 6.00 for shipping, I'll shove 20 in a box and send your way.

I will probably always have Walnut, Cherry, Oak scraps that can be cut down to pen blanks, plus, in the off chance I have glue ups that have scraps, I can probably cut those down to.

[email protected] would be my paypal.


----------

